# Executive decison: Used Energy C-500 or new PBS Alphas T1s or Black Friday?



## clark17 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a local seller offering me used Energy C-500s or I can buy for $200 new Alphas T1s or I can wait for Black Friday?... These would be my fronts.

I will match Energy with C-C100 center and PSB with Alpha C1... (about the same price) for both

For the rest I'm planning to buy
Sub: Bic F12
AVR: Marantz 5005
Rears: use my current 2 x infinity sat and 2 x no-name bookshelfs (at least for now).

This is for 80% movies and 20% music techno/dance/trance/rock

Room in the basement about 16' x 16'

The other night I did audition Energy CF-50 and I really like them... Are C-500s similar to CF-50s? 

Please advise...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I vastly prefer PSB to Energy. You might want to check out DMC-Electronics.Com, Saturday Audio, and Upscale Audio as all offer some nice deals on PSB. Regardless of Retailer, I think Paul Barton (The P&B of PSB) is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers of this generation. I honestly have never read a Review of a PSB Speaker that is not positively gushing. And my personal experience has been the same as the Professional Reviewers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

How about these Pioneers:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS51-LR

I do think you should forgo a sub altogether until you can genuinely aford a good one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> How about these Pioneers:
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS51-LR
> 
> I do think you should forgo a sub altogether until you can genuinely aford a good one.


My absolute personal favorite budget speaker. Just when given the choice between PSB and Energy, I would choose PSB every time. That Pioneer was Designed by Andrew Jones who along with Barton, the late Jim Thiel, David Wilson, and Floyd Toole are truly Rock Stars to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

